# Decisions on vetting my foster plus other issues and concerns.



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

**ADDED PICS! Page 2* Decisions on vetting my foster plus other issues and concerns.*

I took in a senior cat, Blue, because his owners had to leave their apartment due to a bed bug infestation. I've gotten about 50 different stories where they're going and why they can't take Blue (not that I asked...they're very odd people who tell me crap that's none of my business whenever I talk to them) but I guess that's neither here nor there. They told me they don't know his age, but they've had him for about 10 years, so he's at least that old. They "think" he was already full grown when they acquired him. They told me that he is fully vetted, healthy and current on vaccinations. However, when the vet was contacted to release Blue's records to me, I was told that the only records they have on Blue was from being treated for worms. The female owner is supposed to contact her mother, who apparently owned Blue before this couple took him, to find out if he'd been taken anywhere else. I'm assuming that he hasn't actually been to the vet in a very long time, because I don't understand how one could be under the impression that their cat was recently vetted and vaccinated (I was told within the last 8 months) if they haven't physically brought their cat to the vet. If they had, they should know what vet has his current records, no? I don't know if I was blatantly lied to, or if these people are just super odd, but now I need to figure out what Blue needs from my vet. 

The only thing I know for sure he's getting done is a FIV/FeLV test. I have four cats in my home and he will eventually be integrated with them. I am definitely leaning toward not having him vaccinated. He's a senior cat and will be kept indoors, as are my other cats. Is there any valid reason I should reconsider this? 

My next issue is that the owners are now saying they might want him back once they get their crap together. I don't know these people. The male walked into my shelter a couple weeks ago and said "I have an old cat in my car. My fiancee and I are moving in a couple weeks and have no place to bring the cat." Didn't ask if we were a no-kill, didn't ask for a foster so they could get their cat back...just "I need to drop off my old cat." He then went on to tell me that he has two cockatiels that he loves more than the cat, and refuses to give them up. The shelter is full, but I told him I'd help him because, quite frankly, there aren't many options for kittens right now, nevermind seniors. Once it started getting down to the wire and I hadn't yet found a foster, I made arrangements to foster him once my current fosters (A feral litter that I'm fostering for my TNR friend) go to a local rescue when they have room. In the meantime, one of my friends agreed to house him. 

I picked Blue up from the owners the other day. It was only then that the guy started making comments about how they're going to try to get him back. Up until that point, I had spoken with him several times on the phone and he stated that he would NOT be taking the cat back. He even asked me if I could find a foster for his birds so he could have them once he gets a new place, but specified that he trusted me to find Blue a new permanent home. Now, after I get the cat, he's saying that he and his fiance may be moving to his mother's house and he's going to ask her if he could take Blue there. However, Blue would have to LIVE in his bed room because his mom has her own very cat-aggressive cat! That was like the fifth place he said he was moving to in the span of a week. (Again, I don't ask, he just comes out and tells me their personal business...it's odd.) I feel like they're looking at me as free boarding and expect me to hang onto their cat indefinitely...that wasn't the original agreement, and I honestly don't want to give him back. Between trying to dump him off at the shelter like he was an old piece of furniture, the confusion or possibly lying about the vet records (how do you NOT KNOW whether you've vetted your pet recently or not?!), the fact that this poor cat STINKS like an ash tray that hasn't been emptied in months, and all of his belongings that they gave me being caked in a disgusting layer of sludge and filth and crust -not to mention all the back and forth stuff- I would really hate to see this poor old boy go back to them  I'm hoping that they're just feeling guilty and after it wears off they'll let him stay with me (whether I'm able to find him a great new home or not - in which case I'll "foster" indefinitely) and not try to get him back. I hope I don't sound insensitive, I wish them the best of luck in whatever they're going through, but my main concern is the cat. They don't seem to be able or willing to give him the care he deserves and requires.

By the way, I did not keep any of the stuff they gave me, not even the food or carrier, because A) I'm not chancing bed bugs in my friend's house or mine, and B) Special Kitty kibble will never ever be offered to any animal in my house, EVER! So Blue got a bunch of clean new stuff and good food! He's currently doing well with my friend. He has been sleeping on the bed with him and using his litter box like a good boy. I am supposed to go spend some time with him this week. I'll take some pictures to post because he's one gorgeous man-cat!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, that's a tough one. 
That's why I don't take animals in without a firm understanding of what exactly the arrangement is. Unfortunately when dealing with shady people, that's a tough destination to arrive at. These people sound shady to me. I think what you need to do, is have a firm discussion with them. 
Are they surrendering the cat to you? Yes or no
If they are, then how involved in the decision making will they be? You need to agree on this. 
If they are taking the cat back, then when? Get a date. 
If the cat is still in your care by that date, what happens? Is it considered surrendered? 

Until that discussion has been had, I don't think that it's right to tell them they can't have their animal back. Nor do I think it's right of them to expect you to be taking care of medical expenses if they are going to reclaim him. Until the lines are drawn clearly between you and them, you really can't make any decisions, so for the welfare of the cat, this is a discussion better had sooner rather than later. 
I think at the end of the day you will have to just do what is best for Blue if nothing is agreed upon, but that's the route I would personally take.

Good on you for even being willing to take interest in the care of Blue. You are, indeed, a good person.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you, Linsey  That's very kind of you to say. Yes, I suppose I'll need to have a discussion with them to figure things out one way or the other. It just seemed so cut and dry at first... 

Them: "We don't want our cat."
Me: "I'll foster him until I can find him a good home."
Them: "Cool, thanks."
....Okay, so it wasn't in those exact words, but that was the initial agreement. I suppose I should have had them sign him over to me, and now I know for the future. 

As far as vet bills go, in all fairness, when I talked with them yesterday about the vet not having records and mentioned that I'd have to have him tested, they did offer to pay for half of it. I declined their offer because they supposedly have to trash almost all of their belongings due to this bed bug infestation, and I feel bad taking money from them. It's clear that they don't have much. He also said yesterday to let him know when I run out of food and he'd buy more for Blue. However, I'm not willing to feed Special Kitty in my house. I'm willing to eat the money if I have to, I'm just concerned for the cat's future. 

If they did ask for him back, I know that I couldn't refuse. It would just be with a very heavy heart that I returned him  I was thinking about giving them a few days to accept that he's gone and then saying something like "I know you guys have a lot going on right now and Blue seems very happy, so if it makes things easier for you I'd love to offer him a forever home". Maybe they'll feel like it'll be one less thing to worry about. If they don't accept, then I guess I'll have to get tough with dates and conditions. Does that sound like an alright plan? I guess I'm just not sure how to approach the subject without being very confrontational and threatening. I don't want to piss them off to the point that they say "We want our cat now" and then end up dumping him somewhere else where he's got an uncertain future. 

Blah.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

take the cat to Vet and let the Vet do what's necessary.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> take the cat to Vet and let the Vet do what's necessary.


If I let the vet do what's "necessary", they'll pump him full of every gosh darn vaccine under the sun. No way in hell am I doing that to a senior.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, this has not gone smoothly. Just remember that your giving this poor cat a second chance. My bet is he would have just been thrown out on the streets. Hopefully, they will just move on.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny enough, that was mentioned when he initially came to the shelter. "I don't want to have to throw him out on the streets because it's illegal and I don't need that sh*t." 

Ummm, how about because he's an old cat who's always been a house pet and likely wouldn't be able to fend for himself??? Helloooo?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with Linsey's advice. If they say you can have him, I would make them sign him over. Thank you so much for caring for this poor old cat. Both of mine were adults (one senior) when adopted and I know how tough it can be especially with the number of kittens coming in.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I guess I just need to figure out exactly what to say and how to say it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you for taking care of this poor little kitty, you have a good heart.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

One thing we did (if you can afford to do it) is have the vet fully examine the cat and run a comprehensive blood panel, then if they want the cat back insist that they cover the costs...that has worked for us in the past.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish I could help all of them  We had at least half a dozen people call in the past few days trying to get rid of senior cats. I love the "I'd really hate to have to euthanize him" bit. What is wrong with these people? If I was rich I'd get a huge building with a bunch of attached outdoor enclosures and start a rescue for the poor seniors.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> One thing we did (if you can afford to do it) is have the vet fully examine the cat and run a comprehensive blood panel, then if they want the cat back insist that they cover the costs...that has worked for us in the past.


Not a bad idea! Thank you!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree. If I absolutely had to I could rehome a young dog or cat.. I'd still feel terrible.. but a senior that you've had and supposedly loved for years, knowing there is a TINY chance it will get adopted? Disgusting. That in my opinion is the worst of the worst. Giving an animal a home for 10 years until it doesn't really suit you anymore.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog was turned over to a high kill shelter at 12 years because she was "too old." Those people knew she was going to die. I think it was really because her teeth were all black, infected, and stinking and they didn't want to pay for vet care. Her nails were curled under and digging into her pads, so they wouldn't even spring for a nail cut. As long as she wasn't a bother, i think they would have been happy to let her sit in her cage and eat herself to death.

Since I adopted her, two more dachshunds have come into the same rescue at 12 and 14 years of age because they were "too old." What's with people?

In my state, if an owner doesn't claim an animal in 30 days, it's yours.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

People suck. There's a 14 year old Elkhound in the shelter I adopted Lily from right now.

I would ask them to sign him over to you legally.

As far as vetting, I would get titers done before doing any vaccinating. Just so you know what he's had, if anything. And the comprehensive blood panel is a really good idea too! I'd probably either do a fecal or just worm to be safe.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Good ideas! 

I went and visited Blue tonight. What a sweet old man he is! He loved being brushed and purred the entire time. Hes so tough to get decent pictures of, but I took a bunch. None of them do him justice. He's a HUGE boy with gorgeous cream and chocolatey colored tabby markings and ice blue eyes.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's a cutie. This thread makes me so mad, though. Good luck in getting him signed over and I hope he can find his forever home. :smile:


----------

